# Minimal works - not only minimalism



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear all, this is my latest CD for piano with KHA Records, featuring Rebecca Raimondi (violin) and Assunta Cavallari (piano)

Minimal Works is an album that presents sixteen minimalist music pieces by different authors, from J. Cage and G. Ligeti to contemporaries A. Pärt and M. Richter. A sound journey in which all the composers, beyond the chronological and conceptual differences, are united by an invisible thread whose intent is to remove the superfluous to return the music to its essentiality.

You can listen to it here:
https://album.link/it/i/1485179518









Let me know your thoughts!

Alessandro Viale


----------

